# FLR (M) Spouse visa important questions, please help?



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

I may have asked this before I can't remember-I will search the forum for similar questions but for now I would appreciate it if anyone can help me out..Really stupid questions I am sorry for asking them but this all is confusing to me..


I moved to the Uk -England to be exact in March 2011 on a fiance visa vaild for 6 months so it expires in September.

I just got married on this past Friday May 20th, 2011 

:focus:

So now comes the part where I am going to start filing all my paperwork needed for the FLR (M) Spouse visa. It in itself doesn't confuse me as it seems straightforward just like my fiance visa and basically it is the similar documents but now I must provide the marriage certificate, and some other things ..


..So me and my husband are going to apply in person in Solihull, England because its not far and Id prefer to do it in person, if we change our mind well do it by post but I may as well go in person and do my fingerprints there as well.. 

My big question is

I want to change my name to his surname.

However, my passport does not expire until 2018 which is a good 7 years left ..
I know it costs up to like $100 to change the name which is a lot of money to me at the moment but at the same time it might be worth doing it.

If I change my passport then it should make everything easier with changing my name with other things 

However I am confused.

If I don't change my passport into my new surname, then my spouse visa will say my maiden name which just sucks..
I understand if I travel abroad with my passport my itinerary flight has to be in the name that is on my passport , fair enough thats not a problem.


But if I dont change my passport before applying for spouse visa would I be able to change it afterwards because i dont know if they can take my visa from old passport into new one.


Also Im a little worried about sending my passport in the post before applying for my spouse visa..


Also if I dont change my passport into my new married surname soon would I be able to do so in 2018? Cuz either way Ill have to have a visa put into my new passport name change unless I do it now. 

And if I dont change my passport within a few weeks, would I be able to use my new married surname in things such as bank account, utility bills, etc etc..Im just worried I wont be able to because my passport and birth certificate will say my maiden name and usually when you name change they want to see your passport, but because Ill have a marriage certificate wont I be able to change my name in other bills and stuff??



And for my last question

Has anyone applied in person for their spouse visa? Im a bit worried but I know itll be fine as my application is straightforward and all that but Im stil gonna be nervous the day of..What type of questions will they ask us and will it be really nervewracking or easy? Obviously every applicant is different but if anyone has been through it please let me know.


I'd appreciate it if someone could answer my questions, sorry for them sounding so dumb. Its just easier to read it from people who have done what I am going through rather than reading through text on a website..Because expats put it in simple terms.

thanks everyone

-Kay


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi KayKay - congrats on tying the knot!

I'm not sure of the details, but I'm sure someone with some Real World experience will be by shortly. In the meantime, it's not usually possible to transfer a visa from your old passport into your new one. What you do is simply carry both passports so you can show the visa (as needed) in your "old" (cancelled) passport. I'm not sure, but I do think they note the reason for cancellation of the old passport, which would indicate that you have a new passport in your married name.

Actually, though, I don't think there are all that many occasions where you need to show your visa - other than when you're returning to the UK after a visit abroad. If you use the new passport for i.d., there are very few instances where anyone would need or want to see your visa. The one other possibility is when you're job hunting and need to prove that you have the right to work in the UK.

Anyhow, someone will correct me if I'm wrong on any of this. Changing names on various US documents basically only requires your marriage certificate. It's rare that anyone in the US bothers to ask for a passport other than on entry or when flying between the US and somewhere else.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Hiya Bev, nice to hear from you again.

Yeah im stuck idk what to do.

So I want people's opinions. 

hopefully someone else can help me out here.

i did read that its entirely up to me, but i just want to know what people think is best.


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Bev..I think i am gonna go on and change the name in my passport. it just makes a lot of sense to me, its like $100.00 which I do have..Im just worried about them losing it or it taking too much time.
I think itll take 4-6 weeks or something it says...And I plan to go in person for spouse visa, so it should be back in time i think what do you suggest


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh and Bev,
If I plan to change my passport last name, 
Do I have to change or contact Social Security first? 

Please let me know, I wanna do it the correct way and not the wrong way

thank you!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you want to change your passport before you go for your visa, then do it. You can change your Social Security card after you get to the UK and get settled in. And actually, that way you can use your passport to "prove" your new name to the Social Security people.

Details on the passport change are here: Change Your Name in Your U.S. Passport

For the social security name change here: Change name on a Social Security card (And see the bit at the end about contacting Social Security when outside the US.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Bev youre a big help! I just hope they dont lose my passport in the mail!

Take care talk to you soon!


----------

